# persistente MySQL Verbindung oder non persistent?



## Linad (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo Forum

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar programmiere ich eine Datenbank-Anwendung mit MySQL. Ich habe jetzt die Verbindung mit einem Singelton hergestellt und sie bleibt während dem Laufprozess erhalten. Die Anwendung ist Multi-User fähig.

Was ist nun besser? Die Verbindung persistent zu halten oder immer wieder einen neue Verbindung aufzubauen? Wo kann es zu Probleme kommen?

Gruss


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2007)

eine gute Frage, interessiert mich auch

auf jeden Fall solltest du über AutoCommit und Transaktionen nachdenken, falls du sie benutzt,
nicht die DB mit Zustandsinformationen überfrachten, die alle  zurückgenommen werden müssen können (sollen würden hätten)


----------



## Guest (24. Apr 2007)

Ich favorisiere auf jeden Fall ConectionPools bei Multi-User-Anwendungen. 

Was ist wenn Thread A die Connection auf setAutoCommit(false); setzt und Thread B kurz danach auf setAutoCommit(true) ?

Abgesehen davon kenne ich Beispiele aus der Praxis, wo permanente Verbindungen, auf denen z.B. eine Stunde lang kein Statement ausgeführt wurde, von einer Firewall im Backend "gekappt" wurden.


----------



## Linad (25. Apr 2007)

Danke für das Feedback!

Ich werde jetzt einfach immer wieder eine neue Verbindung aufbauen bei der Interaktion mit der Datenbank. Die persistente Verbindung hat mich einfach nicht so überzeugt. Die Zeit wird dann zeigen was besser ist.


----------

